# What do I need to get started?



## ChrisN

First off, I know this question has been asked before, but...  I want to get into pen turning. I don't have any lathe, tools, finishes, etc. - I'm starting from scratch. So what do I need to know? 

Lathe: I am thinking of getting the Harbor Freight 8" X 12" Bench Top Wood Lathe. It has good reviews, and it is not very expensive, but it is MT1 rather than MT2.

Tools:

Turning tools - no idea 
Mandrel
Pen blank trimmer - should I get a kit to trim multiple sizes?
I want (need) to drill my blanks on the lathe - what all do I need to do that?
There's such a variety out there - what do I need? :i_dunno: I think I should get a starter kit - but which one? 


Pen Kits: I was looking at pen turning starter sets on PSI - what do you think?

Blanks: I have a good supply of them thanks to oregonburl,  but I would be open to more (hint... hint...) :teethlaugh:

Finishes: Should I learn how to do CA finish right away? It doesn't look that hard but... practice makes perfect I guess. 

I look at the prices and :scare: It seems like so much money to spend..... 

So, what do you guys think - and what did I miss?


----------



## Jason

Penn State Industries Benjamin Best tools are cheap and pretty good.
A pen mandrel can also be picked up from them pretty cheap also.
A bench top drill press and band saw will help drill and cut
you can also drill on the lathe and that requires a 4 jaw chuck and jacobs chuck for drilling

Jason


----------



## Final Strut

The first thing you need is a separate checking account so the boss (assuming you have a significant other) has no idea how much money you are spending. Once you start you will never stop. It is just part of the sickness, you will get used to it and learn to adjust.

All joking aside, Jason's recommendations are solid. I would also direct you to this thread http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=6194 as a lot of what you need aside from the lathe and tools are discussed over there.

The HF lathe will get you going but I would recommend holding out for something a little (or a lot) better. I have two Rikon minis and it would be pretty tough to get me to part with them. I have turned over 100 game calls and 50ish pens on my variable speed in the last year and it runs like new yet.


----------



## ChrisN

Final Strut said:


> The first thing you need is a separate checking account so the boss (assuming you have a significant other) has no idea how much money you are spending. Once you start you will never stop. It is just part of the sickness, you will get used to it and learn to adjust.


:rotflmao3: No, the problem is, I know how much money I am spending... :rotflmao3:


Final Strut said:


> The HF lathe will get you going but I would recommend holding out for something a little (or a lot) better. I have two Rikon minis and it would be pretty tough to get me to part with them. I have turned over 100 game calls and 50ish pens on my variable speed in the last year and it runs like new yet.



I am assuming you mean this Rikon 70-100. Besides the larger capacity and larger motor, what do I get for ~3x the price? It doesn't even have electronic variable speed, and I'm not really planning on turning anything too much larger than a pen for a while.


----------



## rdnkmedic

The HF lathe will get you going but I would recommend holding out for something a little (or a lot) better. I have two Rikon minis and it would be pretty tough to get me to part with them. I have turned over 100 game calls and 50ish pens on my variable speed in the last year and it runs like new yet. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I agree with the above statement. I currently own a larger version of the HF lathe. I too was looking for the cheap way out. Now even my wife acknowledges that the HF is a POS. Save your money. You will not be happy with the HF. The quality is just not there. Just my opinion but my wife is currently saving my money to upgrade my lathe. Watch Craigslist in your area as you can sometimes find them on there. Also, as soon as you start turning you will want to turn something BIGGER. That is a promise.


----------



## Jason

Grizzly makes a decent lathe and you can find them in the sub-300 price range.

jason


----------



## Bigg081

Jason said:


> Grizzly makes a decent lathe and you can find them in the sub-300 price range.
> 
> jason



+1 on the Grizzly. I just bought one and its top notch. 

I got everything I needed for pens and bottle stoppers. From lathe all the way down to sandpaper. I jumped in and jumped in deep for less that $600. I searched and searched for the best price and between amazon and PSI you will find everything. Let me know if you want any more info.


----------



## ChrisN

Bigg081 said:


> Jason said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grizzly makes a decent lathe and you can find them in the sub-300 price range.
> 
> jason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 on the Grizzly. I just bought one and its top notch.
> 
> I got everything I needed for pens and bottle stoppers. From lathe all the way down to sandpaper. I jumped in and jumped in deep for less that $600. I searched and searched for the best price and between amazon and PSI you will find everything. Let me know if you want any more info.
Click to expand...


What lathe did you get?

I was researching a bit and the Grizzly H8259 and the HF Central Machinery 65345 lathes are said to be the same except for the paint scheme and ~$35.


----------



## healeydays

Not trying to say we don't have some pretty good resources here, but I suggest before you buy anything you should go do some reading at penturners.org in their library. They have some pretty good articles on what you are asking (penturning 101).

http://www.penturners.org/forum/library.php
http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/Getting_started_in_pen_turning.pdf
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/if-i-had-known-earlier-46654/


----------



## Bigg081

ChrisN said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grizzly makes a decent lathe and you can find them in the sub-300 price range.
> 
> jason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 on the Grizzly. I just bought one and its top notch.
> 
> I got everything I needed for pens and bottle stoppers. From lathe all the way down to sandpaper. I jumped in and jumped in deep for less that $600. I searched and searched for the best price and between amazon and PSI you will find everything. Let me know if you want any more info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lathe did you get?
> 
> I was researching a bit and the Grizzly H8259 and the HF Central Machinery 65345 lathes are said to be the same except for the paint scheme and ~$35.
Click to expand...


I did get the H8259. I heard the same thing about them being the same and the JET being the same too. Just not true. As you already know the MT1 vs MT2. Quality of the material, just bc it looks the same it isnt made the same. Availability of accessories that for sure work is a big deal too. If I were to only stick with Grizzly to ensure compatibility there would be quality there at all times. HF will not be a source of consistent quality. 

I looked at the HF lathe....it just doesnt hold a candle to the other companies with similar level of lathe.


----------



## Jason

Also check craigslist, you can find some quality lathes on there at half the price, plus you can negotiate.

Bingo for you

http://delaware.craigslist.org/tls/3698136438.html

This is pretty much a pen makers setup on craigslist.

Jason


----------



## Final Strut

I could go on and on with a quality comparison of the HF to the Rikon but I don't have time right now and I don't feel it is necessary. If you look at the pics of the HF and the pics of the Rikon the quality is evident. Compare the tail stock and hand wheel for example. I have both the 70-100 and the 
70-050vs and as I said it would be a pretty tough sale to get me to switch to a different mini. you will find the bearings in the HF are of lesser quality and wear out faster as well. On top of those couple of thing get something that is a 2MT so all the accessories you buy will be more interchangeable with a full size lathe for when you upgrade after that addiction takes full hold of you.

I can't agree more about watching craigslist. I bought my 70-100 with a set of Benjamin's best tools only 8 months old and used to turn about two dozen musky baits for $200. Over the winter there was a delta with about $400 worth the accessories for $300. This little Jet just popped up in my area http://eauclaire.craigslist.org/tls/3729355124.html and about a month ago a Rikon 70-100 came up bare bones for $150.


----------



## ChrisN

Are the PSI lathes any good? I could buy this kit and all I would need to get is a the equipment to drill the blanks on the lathe.


----------



## Bigg081

I cannot speak for the PSI lathes. Someone on here has one and is content...cant remember who tho. If all you ever want to do is pens then I guess this would work. Dont sell yourself short tho, you prob will want to expand your horizons. Here is a list of all that I got:

Grizzly H8259 lathe
PSI #2 MT Pen Mandrel Saver Package
PSI Bottle Stopper Drill & Tap Set
PSI Bottle Stopper Chuck 1" x 8tpi
PSI 7mm Pen Kit Bundle: 8 Pen Kits and 3 sets of FREE Bushings & 1pk of Cocobolo Blanks
PSI Abrasive Rolls: 5 Rolls for Sanding
PSI HUT Perfect Pen Polish™ Gloss: High Gloss 2oz Bar
PSI Vintage Bottle Stopper in Chrome w/ Tan Silicone Stopper (x5)
Amazon: PSI Woodworking LCHSS8 HSS Wood Lathe Chisel Set, 8-Piece (these are the Benjamin's Best from PSI. PSI was sold out but Amazon had them)
Amazon: 3M Professional Faceshield 

Grand Total: $512.28 (this includes shipping)

So for less than $100 more you get A LOT more. Im not saying I got everything I will every want/need. Or that I got the absolute best product for the best price. But I will say that Im very happy with the function and quality of what I bought. Only my .05 cents.

EDIT: I also bought CA glue from Starbond (16oz came with three 2oz bottles extra caps and dispensers for $37 shipping included) . Capt Eddie Castelin recommends them #1. If you dont know who Capt Eddie is........ https://www.youtube.com/user/capneddie He is amazing and he will even give out his number, serious call him. I did.


----------



## Jason

I honestly don't know anything about the lathe

jason


----------



## ChrisN

Bigg081 said:


> I cannot speak for the PSI lathes. Someone on here has one and is content...cant remember who tho. If all you ever want to do is pens then I guess this would work. Dont sell yourself short tho, you prob will want to expand your horizons. Here is a list of all that I got:
> 
> Grizzly H8259 lathe
> PSI #2 MT Pen Mandrel Saver Package
> PSI Bottle Stopper Drill & Tap Set
> PSI Bottle Stopper Chuck 1" x 8tpi
> PSI 7mm Pen Kit Bundle: 8 Pen Kits and 3 sets of FREE Bushings & 1pk of Cocobolo Blanks
> PSI Abrasive Rolls: 5 Rolls for Sanding
> PSI HUT Perfect Pen Polish™ Gloss: High Gloss 2oz Bar
> PSI Vintage Bottle Stopper in Chrome w/ Tan Silicone Stopper (x5)
> Amazon: PSI Woodworking LCHSS8 HSS Wood Lathe Chisel Set, 8-Piece (these are the Benjamin's Best from PSI. PSI was sold out but Amazon had them)
> Amazon: 3M Professional Faceshield
> 
> Grand Total: $512.28 (this includes shipping)
> 
> So for less than $100 more you get A LOT more. Im not saying I got everything I will every want/need. Or that I got the absolute best product for the best price. But I will say that Im very happy with the function and quality of what I bought. Only my .05 cents.



Do you wish you had variable speed drive? That's one thing that I'm not sure about - if I should or shouldn't get it.


----------



## Bigg081

ChrisN said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot speak for the PSI lathes. Someone on here has one and is content...cant remember who tho. If all you ever want to do is pens then I guess this would work. Dont sell yourself short tho, you prob will want to expand your horizons. Here is a list of all that I got:
> 
> Grizzly H8259 lathe
> PSI #2 MT Pen Mandrel Saver Package
> PSI Bottle Stopper Drill & Tap Set
> PSI Bottle Stopper Chuck 1" x 8tpi
> PSI 7mm Pen Kit Bundle: 8 Pen Kits and 3 sets of FREE Bushings & 1pk of Cocobolo Blanks
> PSI Abrasive Rolls: 5 Rolls for Sanding
> PSI HUT Perfect Pen Polish™ Gloss: High Gloss 2oz Bar
> PSI Vintage Bottle Stopper in Chrome w/ Tan Silicone Stopper (x5)
> Amazon: PSI Woodworking LCHSS8 HSS Wood Lathe Chisel Set, 8-Piece (these are the Benjamin's Best from PSI. PSI was sold out but Amazon had them)
> Amazon: 3M Professional Faceshield
> 
> Grand Total: $512.28 (this includes shipping)
> 
> So for less than $100 more you get A LOT more. Im not saying I got everything I will every want/need. Or that I got the absolute best product for the best price. But I will say that Im very happy with the function and quality of what I bought. Only my .05 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you wish you had variable speed drive? That's one thing that I'm not sure about - if I should or shouldn't get it.
Click to expand...


No. Mostly because I wanted to save the money and also because it will make me slow down and think about what Im doing. I tend to get in a zone and move quickly. Not always bad but it also can get me in a jam if I move to quickly and skip a step.


----------



## Jason

My lathe is variable speed and i will tell you that it is nice to go from turning to sanding with a twist of the dial from 3000 rpms to 900 for sanding or drilling. But is is not required and lots of guys are quick with the belt movement to slow or speed it up

is the difference is small, i would say variable.

Jason


----------



## GaSawmiller

I agree that holding out for a better lathe would be a good choice. I turn on a Powermatic 2530. Pens are fun but if you get into turning you may want to start doing larger projects that would be harder on a mini. I would go ahead and start out with the CA finish. I watched a bunch of youtube videos and posted here asking for advice on CA finishes and my first one came out great. I started out using thick CA and micromesh. Take the time and do your research and you can do just fine. Here is how my first one came out. Good luck![attachment=22756]


----------



## ChrisN

Bigg081 said:


> I cannot speak for the PSI lathes. Someone on here has one and is content...cant remember who tho. If all you ever want to do is pens then I guess this would work. Dont sell yourself short tho, you prob will want to expand your horizons. Here is a list of all that I got:
> 
> Grizzly H8259 lathe
> PSI #2 MT Pen Mandrel Saver Package
> PSI Bottle Stopper Drill & Tap Set
> PSI Bottle Stopper Chuck 1" x 8tpi
> PSI 7mm Pen Kit Bundle: 8 Pen Kits and 3 sets of FREE Bushings & 1pk of Cocobolo Blanks
> PSI Abrasive Rolls: 5 Rolls for Sanding
> PSI HUT Perfect Pen Polish™ Gloss: High Gloss 2oz Bar
> PSI Vintage Bottle Stopper in Chrome w/ Tan Silicone Stopper (x5)
> Amazon: PSI Woodworking LCHSS8 HSS Wood Lathe Chisel Set, 8-Piece (these are the Benjamin's Best from PSI. PSI was sold out but Amazon had them)
> Amazon: 3M Professional Faceshield
> 
> Grand Total: $512.28 (this includes shipping)
> 
> So for less than $100 more you get A LOT more. Im not saying I got everything I will every want/need. Or that I got the absolute best product for the best price. But I will say that Im very happy with the function and quality of what I bought. Only my .05 cents.
> 
> EDIT: I also bought CA glue from Starbond (16oz came with three 2oz bottles extra caps and dispensers for $37 shipping included) . Capt Eddie Castelin recommends them #1. If you dont know who Capt Eddie is........ https://www.youtube.com/user/capneddie He is amazing and he will even give out his number, serious call him. I did.



I noticed you didn't have any drill bits listed - what is a recommended set to get?

BTW, thanks for posting your shopping list.


----------



## AXEMAN58

I, too have my poinions about lathes, tools, etc. My advise is to buy the best equipment you can afford, ALWAYS. Learn the fundamentals, and practice them each and every time you are in front of whatever lathe you buy.
Having fun and relieving stress are second only to safety in any turning project. If it's not fun, it becomes another chore, and it will get neglected, or forgotten. Who needs another chore in their life???

Whatever path you take with your chosen lathe, I GURANTEE you WILL want / need to turn larger projects as your skills increase.

Have fun and be safe.


----------



## Bigg081

The drill bits needed for the pens and stoppers came with the mandrel,stopper chuck and tap set. You're welcome. Glad that my obsessive research can help someone else too. 

Disclaimer: I'm a newbie like you....I only know what I know and that is very little. But I think I dove in properly and not hastily. 

Check out my thread in the general wood turning section. "Got my lathe"


----------



## ChrisN

I might get the Grizzly G0657. It's the cheapest "reputable"  lathe with variable speed. The only bad thing I found about it was that the display could go out, but that's no big deal.


----------



## Jason

I have that exact lathe for 2 years. Only issue i have is that the on/off switch is getting touchy, got a new in a couple days and just need to install it. Otherwise, i love it.

jason


----------



## ChrisN

All right, so I think I got my shopping list together:

Grizzly: Grizzly G0657 lathe
Timber Turners LLC: Mandrel Saver Package - PSI was OOS
Timber Turners LLC: I Can't Believe This Finish kit - a bit cheaper than PSI
PSI: 1/2" Drill Chuck
8 Benjamin's Best HSS Late Chisel Set
7pc Universal Barrel Trimming System
7mm Pen Kit bundle
8 Kit Slimline Pro
6 Kit Polaris
3 Kit Bolt Action

Total price: ~$850 minus a PSI gift card

I'll probably buy this Friday or Saturday unless something else comes up.

 So excited! but more $$$ than what I thought :dash2::dash2:


----------



## Jason

You will need to get a 4 jaw chuck, otherwise your jacobs (drill chuck) will hard to use :)

jason


----------



## ChrisN

Jason said:


> You will need to get a 4 jaw chuck, otherwise your jacobs (drill chuck) will hard to use :)
> 
> jason



I've seen a video where they used the spur center to hold the blank...


----------



## Bigg081

Congrats Chris!! You will love it! Im addicted already.


----------



## Jason

i bet its possible but i would hate for someone to get hurt trying that.

Jason


----------



## ChrisN

Well, I ordered my lathe......... but it's backordered - and I probably won't get it for 3 weeks! :dash2::dash2::dash2::sad:


----------



## Outdoormarsh

drilling with a jacob's chuck and a spur center???? how the heck are you gonna finish your holes?? if you go all the way through, (like you need to when drilling out a call or a pen) you will run your drill bit straight into the spur. i'd be very careful with that if I were you.


----------



## ChrisN

Here's the video I was referring to: http://www.woodworkingonline.com/2007/10/09/podcast-26-turning-pens-on-the-lather-from-start-to-finish/

It's a pretty long video, but he shows drilling the blank on the lathe using a spur center.


----------

